# call of Duty, World at War. NDS



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone played or is playing COD world at war on the nintendo ds, I've got to a bit early on in the game that I am stuck at and no matter how I try I just cannot get past it.
I think the bit i'm at is called "On the water" and i need to shoot down Japaneze zero planes, i have tried over and over but keep getting killed.
Can anyone help.:wall:


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

my 6 year old got this for his bday on friday and hes finished it already so it cant be that hard


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have it on PS3 but assume it would be the same. Is that where you are in the plane?

I was playing the Zombie mode over my lunch break.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

mlister5500 said:


> my 6 year old got this for his bday on friday and hes finished it already so it cant be that hard


Ask him how he got past that bit then.:lol:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

RaskyR1 said:


> I have it on PS3 but assume it would be the same. Is that where you are in the plane?
> 
> I was playing the Zombie mode over my lunch break.


No your on a boat shooting the planes as they come towards you.


----------

